# very new to all this



## scarletangel (May 22, 2010)

hi to everyone, i got diagnosed with type 2 in December, something which came as a big surprise and shock.   had my meetings with my local nurse and dietitian, and off i went, initially i kept a daily account of what i had eaten and checked my sugar levels twice a day.   i went back after 3 months for my first check up and found that i had lost 13ilbs, well u can guess i was overjoyed.    i recently have had another 3 month review and the good news is that my cholesterol is down, my blood pressure is down and also my sugar is down, happy days, but went and got weighed and i had put on a 1ib
i am gutted, utterly and totally gutted. 
does anyone know of a blog or journal site that i would write about this on a daily basis


----------



## Sugarbum (May 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!  Great profile pic!


----------



## Steff (May 22, 2010)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Northerner (May 22, 2010)

Hi scarletangel, welcome to the forum  Don't worry about the 1 pound, we all fluctuate a little each day. Plus, you have done really well on every other measure, so don't be hard on yourself!

If you want to write a blog, then I'd recommend Blogger as a good place to start as it's very straightforward and easy to set up. Let me know if you need any advice.

http://www.blogger.com/home

Alternatively, there is wordpress: http://wordpress.org/


----------



## Old Holborn (May 22, 2010)

scarletangel said:


> but went and got weighed and i had put on a 1ib
> i am gutted, utterly and totally gutted.


 

Hi Scarletangel and welcome. 

Don't get gutted over putting on a slight bit of weight. Your body is adjusting itself. Because of the reduction your body is holding on to every gram/ounce of fat in can get from your food intake. You will possibly also go through a period of a few weeks with no weight reduction, then it will start to drop of again. 

I went through this many years ago when I lost 7.5 stone (105 lbs). What annoyed me the most was feeling no different for losing it.


----------



## PhilT (May 23, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## gail1 (May 23, 2010)

hello wellcome to the forum


----------



## lyndasw (May 23, 2010)

Hi scarlet Angel.  Welcome to this lovely forum


----------



## Emmal31 (May 24, 2010)

Hi Welcome to the forum


----------



## MargB (May 24, 2010)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

As others have said, you really do not need to worry about 1lb.  Can understand you being annoyed with yourself but it all depends on the time of day of your weighings.  It makes a big difference.

Sounds as if you are doing really well so congratulations.


----------



## Cliff (May 26, 2010)

Hi Scarlet.  It's entirely normal to find that your weight fluctuates.  If you're trying to lose weight I think it's the long term trends that are important.  Having managed to get down to a "healthy" BMI from the border between overweight and obese, and not intending to lose any more weight, I find that my weight consistently fluctuates by a couple of lbs.  Well done on what you've achieved so far.


----------



## cazscot (May 26, 2010)

Hi Scarlett, Try not to worry about the 1lb on.  Our weight fluctuates during the day by upto 3lbs.  And at certain time of the month I can gain upto 5lbs...  I have plateaus (in January/February I was gaining and loosing the same weight for about 6 weeks) sometimes our body just needs a rest.  Well done on your weight loss so far.


----------

